# Hesston 1006 disc mower 8 foot



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys anyone have any experience with this brand or specific model.

I am wondering how old it could be?
I called a Hesston dealer with serial number to try to identify year, no luck anyone know how I can do this.

My local JD dealer can help with maintenance and parts so thats good

I heard some of the parts maybe inter changable with this to others. any experience with which ones?

it is 8' and in good shape and everything works...is 2500 a fair price?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

Hesston is a good brand. No experience with a 1006 disc mower. The ones I have seen, do not have as much adjustability in the hitch as most other models. The lift arm pins are not adjustable. Age is probably less than 15 years, but that is as close as I can get.

$2500 is a fair price, but it better be in good shape (blades, discs, belts, canvas, no oil leaks, no welded up cracks in the gear boxes, pivot bushings tight, etc.)

Does it have a support leg between the cutter bar and the canvas frame at the far end of the cutter bar? These can be a pain because hay likes to wrap around this bar. Many modern mowers have eliminated this bar. Also, the outermost disc will usually have a cylinder on top of it. Some designs of these can also be prone to wrapping. No idea of how the Hesston 1006 performs.

Adjustability would be my biggest concern.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

TriGreen has one for sale in Dickson, TN. They are asking $3000.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input. no welds and in good shape, clean but left outside so faded. Going to get it hooked up to see how she does.

when you say adjustable do you mean angle down?

thanks again


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

By adjustable, I mean that the hitch pins will slide sideways so you can move the mower left or right to align the skid with the right rear tire. You can also move the pins to match the width of your lift arms.

Otherwise, I guess you would have to adjust your rear wheel spacing to match the mower.


----------



## Jerry roberts (7 mo ago)

middleTn said:


> Hey guys anyone have any experience with this brand or specific model.
> 
> I am wondering how old it could be?
> I called a Hesston dealer with serial number to try to identify year, no luck anyone know how I can do this.
> ...


----------

